# Allis Chalmers D14 engine problem



## markrmiller35 (Nov 27, 2015)

I have a 1964 D14 and run it often. While bushhogging recently, the engine suddenly raced to the highest rpm I have ever seen this tractor go (I was just moving along, never hit anything or physically touched the engine with anything that I know of); the only way to stop it was to turn the engine off. I was able to re-start and the engine raced again, but I could control and reduce the rpms somewhat via the choke; the throttle didn't have any effect at all. I can start it now, but the engine sounds like it is missing big-time, and the amount of smoke it produces is tremendous. I'm thinking a carb problem (the one in use is a rebuilt from about 15 years ago), but I am no mechanic and have only a basic knowledge of how to resolve problems like this. I would appreciate any advice from anyone regarding where to start to fix my D14 and any ideas of how I should proceed.
Thanks,
Mark from Ohio


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds like a governor problem to me.


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

Check on the carburetor where the control rod hooks to the throttle shaft to see if it came unhooked. Check that it moves freely (against spring tension though). You may have to remove the carburetor to see that the throttle plate is still attached to the throttle shaft in case a screw came loose and let the throttle plate fall out.


----------



## markrmiller35 (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks RM-MN, I'll give it a try.
Miller


----------

